# 10 Gallon Manzanita Scape



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

This tank was originally going to just be an upgrade from my mess of a six gallon bow front but I ended up getting a 10 gallon, taking the rim off, painting the black background, etc. 

*Specs:
* -10 gallon glass aquarium (removed top trim)
-Red Sea Nano filter
-Regular topsoil
-Aquariumplants.com own substrate
-Manzanita wood
-DIY lighting canopy- 36watts
*Flora:
* -Hemainthus Callitrichoides (HC)
-Anubias nana 'petite'
-Blyxa japonica
-Rotala wallichi
-Downoi (still haven't decided on this one yet)
*Fauna:*
x1 -Red & Blue Crowntail Betta
x3 -Otos
*Dosing:
* -Seachem Excel (daily)
-Seachem Phosphorus (x2 weekly)
-Seachem Potassium (x2 weekly)
-Seachem Nitrogen (x2 weekly)
-Seachem Iron (daily)

*Pics:

**






















































*As you can see, I'm in the emersed stage right now and will post updates as the HC spreads. My goal is for the HC to spread next to and in front of the manzanita so it looks like the manzanita is nicely hanging over the carpet. I also know that the red sea nano is pretty small for this tank but because I'd only have 4 fish maximum. I'm hoping the plants will do most of the filtration (the filter is mainly for flow).

Thanks for looking and comments and critiques are always welcome!!!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

can we see some bigger pics? kinda hard to see, i wanna see the rimming job you did, looks great!!!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

i agree with fishman, the tank looks great, but bigger pics would make it look even better 

Awesome light fixture you have too, very clean.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I left my magnifying glass at home...


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here ya go!!!! ;P


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

are you plnning on coating the wood with moss?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I was thinking about that but I thought the pieces might be too close together and the moss would kind of tie them together. I would like your opinions about if I should or not if you think that the moss would clump the manzanita.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

it will, but if u do not, those cut ends will look pretty silly.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I like it! Looks very nice!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fishman- Yeah. They don't bother me too much but the ones that are closer to the ground or further to the back will be covered by plants. For that empty spot behind the manzanita in the back right corner, I'd let the rotala wallichi cover some parts and then trail slightly at the top. Anubias will be planced near the base of most of the wood (some farther up the braches). Finally, blyxa japonica will be planted near the far right and in front of and below the anubias. 

Church- Thanks!!!!

Also, is just daily excel dosing enough to keep plants like the blyxa and HC alive????


----------



## tremendotron (May 21, 2008)

Hooray for otos!

I'm interested in how the Flourish Excel works out.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

leave the wood bald. I like it


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the wood just the way it is.Your scape looks awesome so far.Love how you set up the light


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks!!! I'm beginning to question my stocking plan as I'm thinking the manzanita might be too sharp for the betta. Here are my ideas so far-------

option 1--- 1 GBR, 6 cardinal tetras, 1 oto
option 2--- (original plan) ct betta, 3 otos
option 3--- 2 GBR (pair),2-3 otos
option 4--- 8 cardinal tetras, 2 otos
option 5--- 1 GBR, 3 otos
option 6--- other~ suggestions

Well, that's it. 1,2,3,4,5 or 6. If it's 6, please state what fish you prefer and how many.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishboy87 said:


> Thanks!!! I'm beginning to question my stocking plan as I'm thinking the manzanita might be too sharp for the betta. Here are my ideas so far-------
> 
> option 1--- 1 GBR, 6 cardinal tetras, 1 oto
> option 2--- (original plan) ct betta, 3 otos
> ...


I like GBR's, so I'd go with 1 or 5 (not 3 because if you get a pair, you'll most likely end up with babies), except add 5-7 Neon Tetras instead of Cardinal Tetras.



fishboy87 said:


> Also, is just daily excel dosing enough to keep plants like the blyxa and HC alive????


Yes, I've heard of people doing that successfully.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

ZTM- I wouldn't mind them breeding as I also have a 29 gallon that I could move the parents to if the babies live. I was planning on 2 GBRs for my 29 anyway. Still, like you, I like GBRs too. Also, I'm assuming that you said neons because they're easier to keep than cardinals?

Thanks on the excel information as that was a huge thing for my tank if i want any of my HC to grow.

Keep the comments commin'!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I just like Neons better since they seem to "glow" more than the Cardinals...


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

That works too!!


----------



## fhqwhgads (Jan 18, 2005)

fissidens could look interesting in there?


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

might i ask where you bought it?Or did you build it?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

The light or the tank? light- built / tank- Wal-Mart tank (don't know exact brand) with trim taken off. Keep your opinions coming about the stocking.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I think smaller fish look best in small tanks. Although GBR are by no means large, they're somewhat large for a 10 gallon tank. Unless you have a breeding pair and they want the privacy, of course. 

I'd go with a school of cardinals/neons from your list of choices. Personally, I'd choose a more unusual fish, like microrasboras or a rarer tetra. I went with endlers in my own 10 gallon, and I love the constant action and movement. Regarding otos, don't get just one. They're definitely happier in groups. Also, if you don't go with the GBRs, I'd get a couple shrimp as a maintenance crew. Even one amano makes a big difference when it comes to uneaten scraps of food and algae.

Also, where did you get your manzanita? I'm on Long Island as well, and I havent found any local sources.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a relative in LA who shipped over some branches she found while hiking. I just cut off the unwanted pieces and the product you see in the pic is the final result. I agree about the otos and that one option where I had just one was due to the fact that it seemed overcrowded (at least to me).

I'm adding one more option to the list and it would be 10+ CRS and 2 otos. Please list your opinions on the following options. I'm narrowing them down to 1,3,7(the new one),and 4.


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Any update


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

There isn't much to update. I'm still in the immersed stage of growth for the HC. When it fills in more I'll post pics of the immersed form and the filled form. Give it about 1/2 of a month to a month.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a month:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yah


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nothing has dramatically changed. HC growth has been minimal but steady but because I promised, give me 15-30 min and both of my tank's threads will *hopefully* be updated. (It hasn't been filled yet) That won't be for another month or possibly earlier. Oh, when it gets filled, I've decided on DIY co2 (the red sea bio-system) and excel combination. I've never tried HC immersed so I'll be praying after it's filled.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

The filter you have is rated to 2.5-5 gallons. You might wanna upgrade if you get some GBR. I have that same exact filter on my 2.5. I doubt it's gonna be enough for your 10G.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I actually have a zoomed501 on my 29 that I'm planning on replacing with a eheim classic 2215 and koralia nano powerhead. I'd move the zoomed over to the 10 providing I get the 2215 within 1-2 months.

As promised, the pics (not much to show):

















you might not be able to see it in either of the pictures but some of the ends were yellowing because there are dips in the substrate where the HC is growing that are forming puddles. No big deal, some parts are growing at the top so it's fine.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's growth nonetheless


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Side by side comparison. . .









First planted ^









Now ^


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i dont see pics.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

you didnt cover the top when you are growing this emersed?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

They should be up. Can you see any of the ones on the other pages because I used the same process as the first pics. Edit: I had a saran wrap top and it didn't seem to hold humidity in the tank or prolong moisture so I took it off right before taking the pictures.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. this makes me want to try growing hc emersed now.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yep i can see the others. oh well


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

*ddtran46-*Thanks! I'm extremely hesitant to fill the tank because I've heard how hard it can be to grow. The good thing about the immersed method is that it's usually easier and faster to grow HC. Another bad thing is that I've heard it usually melts after the transfer from immersed to submersed and becomes especially hard to keep alive while it's adjusting.

*fishman-*Wish I knew what the problem was so I could try to fix it. Sorry


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

This is so much like my own tank. I'm doing a manzanita/HC scape as well. I've also got emersed HC right now. I would say the greatest advantages of emersed growth are the utilization of atmospheric CO2, and the ability to use sunlight (since you don't need a power source to run the filter on the tank). 

My advice is to make sure you have all the stuff to grow HC normally, so CO2, ferts, good light.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Got that covered----------co2; red sea bio-system and excel-------------light; 3.6wpg white light-----------dosing; seachem schedule


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

C'mon, let's see an update already D:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> C'mon, let's see an update already D:


I know!!! Its been a lonnnggg time since your last pics.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

All it is right now is HC growth. nothing at all has changed. I have also been preoccupied taking care of the ram fry I have recently gotten. I have decided that the tank will hold about 6 cardinal tetras, some amano shrimp, and 3 otos. I'm in no hurry to fill/plant this tank because I already have a stocking plan and all the other required decisions for the tank. I appreciate the concern and I will update when I fill the tank. Questions based on the tank's planning and stocking or other questions are welcome!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tank is being filled. . .pics once filled and things settle a bit. Tomorrow evening I can guarantee pics if not tonight.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Everything is looking pretty nice and the reactor for the bio system is also my pump as it has about 65+ gph and I do not have any fish so my filtration isn't an issue at the moment. Oh, revised stocking; 5-6 cardinal tetras, 10+ Grade A or S CRS, 2 amano shrimp, and 2 otos- too much or too little. . .I am in the process of acquiring the downoi, rotala wallichii, anubias nana 'petite', and I'm growing out the blyxa in my 29 gallon to trim and plant in the 10. I'm hoping the tank should be stocked and such in 1-2 months. We'll see 

Anyway as promised. . 









still a bit cloudy from filling but should be clear tomorrow


----------



## PinBallAnnie (May 17, 2008)

*I like it!*

I know there was conversation a while back about the cut ends, and I like them! I like the...ahem, branchiness of the branches. Looks like fun for fish, and I like the red color (bark?) though I assume that will fade. 

Well done!--you've got more patience than I. I have ended up growing my HC in my moss, like you grow ferns in sphagnum moss. Works better than expected, but I just don't have the patience to grow a lawn so I admire those that do. :icon_roll


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you! Sadly, it seems as though it's not going to work out as there is a scum growing in my tank as it's cycling and it's covering the HC and blocking it from the light. I'll let it be for a bit and see what happens but it could die and turn in to 3 months of waiting for nothing. Oh well, if not than I'll let the tank go through it's cycle and try the HC again or I'll just do a diff. foreground altogether.


----------



## cheefunk (Nov 12, 2008)

How did you remove the rim on this aquarium? Is there a clever way to do this?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice, simple and tidy scape. I like the minimalist approach you have taken. Works great for a nano tank.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

cheefunk- basically, you just have to be really careful with a razor and dive in. Before trying to just rip out the rim, you have to edge away at the slicone slowly. Then try to remove the rim piece by piece gently. The original tank the was going to be used cracked from the pressure used to tear away the rim. 

malaybiswas- thank you! That was pretty much the goal. The minimalist approach hopefully will work but it will look alot fuller soon with the additions I'm getting. What's weird. . .you know how I said the HC was dying off by a scum coating it? . . Well the scum just stopped and there are healthy looking HC tops right above the scum so hopefully it will grow over. If not, I have some HM floating in the tank in which I would substitute if the HC doesn't make it. I will post picture updates when I get the other plants.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Got the plants today! They came with some freebies so that is also great! So far I have HC, HM, anubias nana 'petite', and some duckweed (unwanted). All I need now is the wallichii, downoi,and blyxa (Growing right now in other tank until large enough to propagate). Pictures up eventually.


----------



## cheefunk (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Fishboy, I'm gonna give it a try I've got an extra 10gal and other equipment laying around. 

Love the scape, I can never find driftwood with lots of branches around here. So I'm jealous.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

cheefunk said:


> I can never find driftwood with lots of branches around here.


Neither can I! As I said earlier in a thread, I had a relative in Cali ship a couple branches over and I got to pick and choose. 

Good news on another note. The HC that was getting attacked by that 'fungus/gunk' is now really making a rebound. I'm having sprouts all around the dead HC and hopefully I'll see some spreading. . .


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, both wallichii and downoi are in the process of being acquired via swap n' shop and hopefully I'll have almost all plants for the scape and then it'll just be growth to decide. Will replace diy co2 and will hopefully buy some excel over the weekend. The HC is actually growing back! I guess it was the famous melting stage I've heard so much about here. . .There is alot of detritus building around the wood but thankfully, there is a hitchhiker ramshorn snail that is eating alot of it. The blyxa is just about ready to be hacked so you will see a change next picture update *hopefully*


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any new pics soon??


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

The tank looks actually worse than before to be honest. Since the HC melted back, there are just a few stems sticking out and some anubias. If you want to see pictures click HERE, naw just kidding! I'll try pictures in a little but if not today, expect some Sunday.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Added the blyxa and moved the anubias around. . . pics up in a little bit


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

C'monnnn


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

these are the ones I took a while back that some of you might not have been able to see. . .




























current pics with other plants and such up tomorrow


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I just tested the parameters for the first time and they are as follows-

Ammonia: .25
Nitrite : .45
Nitrate : <2
pH : 7.3-7.4

My future hope for this tank is now settled and I wish to have crs and otos for stock. The ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate I'm not worried about and I'll just let the cycle take its course. Is my pH too high for crs to breed in? I've heard they like <6.8 to breed and I'm not positive if this would be way out of their range. Thanks to anyone who can answer my question.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The HC is...gone:eek5:

Is that the Red Sea CO2 Turbo Bio System in the upper right hand corner?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Told you. . .The first week you couldn't even see it so it's not like it's dying off right now. Yeah it's the bio system. I'm trying that jelly method that some recommended on the DIY forum I think. I'm doing a 25% water change and hopefully everything will fill in. I should eventually be getting the downoi and wallichii soon. The downoi will be going right in front of the blyxa and the wallichii is going in the very back right corner. The pictures don't do the tank much justice.


----------



## iGabe (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the "fallen tree" look. Wow, I'm definitely not trying emmersed HC. You had such a beautiful carpet, and it just melted away?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

In the transition from emmersed to submersed, some melted away but it's growing back fine now in all of the places where I previously planted it. I also have unusually strong flow for a ten gallon so I'd consider myself lucky for it to start growing like this.


----------



## iGabe (Nov 30, 2008)

One question, how did you get this "tan" water effect.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tannins from the wood are leached into the water and it's still a little dusty from stirring some soil up. I'm really going for the clear look though


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Forgot to mention, got the last of the plants in. Also got some extras I decided to use as well. I rolled up some coarse filter foam and rubber banded it to the back of the filter in front of the outflow of the HOB filter. I also stuffed some filter floss in and cleaned out the rest of the media so that's good too. My intention of the rolled up media is to reduce flow without stopping it and it's working great. I think the flow was so strong that it could have also been the cause of the yellow water as it already seems slightly less. Ammonia is gone and nitrite is slowly decreasing too so I can start looking into the shrimp. To be safe, if I do get the crs soon, I will QT them all in a 2.5 gallon until I'm positive the 10 is ready. Pictures up after the Jet game


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Got the CRS for Christmas! S Grade tiger tooth, v band, and no entrys!!! All are in the tank swimming around actually as of yesterday. My dad gave them to me then as he didn't want to run the risk of them dying overnight. Got 12 of them. None are old enough to breed but they all seem happy swimming around. Picture updates of tank and shrimp later. . .


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

So here are the pics. . .









FTS, please ignore the intake cover and moss, intake cover will be replaced with sponge once lfs opens up again and moss will be given to my dad for his tank









shrimp. . .you can also see how th HC is starting to fill in again









another shrimp (tiger tooth) under some HM









shrimp (v-band)









v-band enjoying the current (which is plentiful)

That's it for now. Things now just have to grow in and I'm considering some purigen for the tinge.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

lol! The vband looks like he is flying! Great pic.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

in a way. . .just in water lol. . .thanks!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, I'm currently on a vacation and I just came to the thought "oh [email protected] . .shrimp food!" Forgot to get any form of food for when I get back. Ordered some on eBay for the best price I could find and got shirakura, micro powder, and mineral powder. Hopefully it'll be there when I get back waiting for me. I have the lights on a timer and the DIY co2 started to kick in so I should be fine plant-wise when I come back *knock on wood*. My old diffuser wasn't doin' so hot so I replaced it with a ladder diffuser hidden by the wallichii a couple days before I left. I'm afraid to come back on Tuesday to find but 2 shrimp left and algae and dead plants all over the place. . .


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

where the hc was most dense in the front left corner is now fully grown in and is spreading via typical sideshoots. . .what's weird is that the hc and hm are the only plants thriving in this tank.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

update?


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm surprised this thread keeps getting revived! the hc has been growing quite well and is spreading alot . . . algae is also spreading so I'm gradually adjusting things until it stops. The tank isn't looking its best right now and I'll do an update next week or so.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Major string algae bloom and cladophora is also there. I took some tweezers and went to work manually removing a ton. I didn't replace the DIY co2 in almost 3 months and with 36 watts over a 10 gallon, I can't say I don't understand why. Now I get about 1bp2s after a change and will try to change it twice a month to keep algae at bay. The hc growth has stopped pretty much since my last post and is about 1/2 way done covering the tank.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Algae is finally going away and 1 of my shrimp are berried! There were 3 left and I assume that the warmer temps are helping. The wallichi wasn't doing so hot so I pulled it and changed it with l. repens. The HC is hanging in there as well. I'm going to try to stay consistent with co2 and see if I can get everything to bounce back.


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey everybody. . .I've been away from the forums for a while and thought I'd bring back my manzanita scape/shrimp thread.

The bad: I can't seem to stay consistent with my cleanings. I fixed some things up after the ludwigia started to grow literally out of the water from being so dense. Co2 was lacking and there was little light penetration due to duckweed and the ludwigia. This killed off my HC. Luckily, I have an extra 'reserve' of emersed HC in a tray that I replanted. I cut up the ludwigia and re-planted it in the corner. I redid the co2 as well and dosed excel to jump-start the new process. No true disasters I can think of (thankfully). . . just carelessness. 

The good: My shrimp had babies shortly after my last post. That 'batch' are now almost adults. There are 2 other batches as well. One in a juvenile state and the other. . .new born. I don't know the exact number of new borns but the total I can guess to be around 15. This is one or two more than originally started off with! I'm in the green and hoping to keep it that way!I'd really like to get to around 20-25 so I can really stay safe. Honestly, the shrimp are the only good news. Everything else was a wreck. 

I also discovered I had 2 java ferns in my tank (a windelov and a regular). They had no problems under the low light and neither did the anubias nana 'petite' They have healthy leaves that are filling out the wedges of the manzanita. Because I only replanted today, I can't say I'll get a lush carpet of HC and an immediately successful tank. But its nice to think about. 

On another note. . .if I were to go outside, I'd have difficulty seeing my hands if they were held out in front of my face. . . . .I love snow!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishboy87 said:


> On another note. . .if I were to go outside, I'd have difficulty seeing my hands if they were held out in front of my face. . . . .I love snow!


So not fair!
Welcome back!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

option 6- 8-10 CPD'S, 2 otos


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

JennaH- I've almost completely given up on any type of stocking other than the shrimp. But I never really considered cpd's. I'm really liking the fact I hardly have to do any water changes since I only have a couple shrimp in there.

What I'm really trying to focus on this time around is keeping the HC alive and well. Since that really brings the tank together. I have DIY co2 making bursts of around 15 bubbles per 30sec-1min. I'm also doing .25 caps of excel a day. I plan on replacing the co2 every 2 weeks or so. Is there anything else I can be doing to help this out? I really want to make things work/grow this time around so I don't want to be doing anything wrong.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

haha- i think i read the first page and got excited to post....and missed all the other pages


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

that's fine. . . .i do that all the time. I'll make an attempt to get a couple of pics tomorrow as there are a couple of changes since the last post. Nothing significant though. . .


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

updates...I'm really enjoying this thread


----------



## alephnull (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I just came across your thread and I was thinking about your stocking issues. You had mentioned that you didn't want to add fish due to filtration and you also did not want to use your original plan for a betta as you were worried about the delicate fins. 

Have you considered using a plakat? They are much better swimmers and have less dramatic fins, but are still a very striking fish. I think that might be fine for your tank. 

Here is a pic of one of mine. 










Thanks for keeping up with your journal. It has been a good read so far. 

All the best.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

alephnull said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came across your thread and I was thinking about your stocking issues. You had mentioned that you didn't want to add fish due to filtration and you also did not want to use your original plan for a betta as you were worried about the delicate fins.
> 
> ...


Stocking any fish in a tank where shrimp are breeding isn't a good idea, let alone any type of betta.


----------



## alephnull (Jan 26, 2010)

rrrrramos said:


> Stocking any fish in a tank where shrimp are breeding isn't a good idea, let alone any type of betta.


Just because there are shrimp breeding in there now does not mean the tank has to stay that way. =)

Besides, betta and shrimp are not mutually exclusive. Bettas have a varied temperament and can often be housed with many different species. It really depends on your betta. I almost always have ghost shrimp in with my bettas. They spend their days there until they are ready to go in the puffer tank. 

But, betta compatibility was not my point. I was just pointing out that a Plakat would serve to ally the fear of fin damage as well as being suitable for the tank parameters.


----------

